# American new to Spain



## rinarafaela (Mar 29, 2009)

ello everyone! I'm just wondering if there are any Americans in this forum? Not that I have anything against you brits, my best friend back in Calfornia is an expat from Manchester and I've met some lovely expats who own an English pub here in Andalucia. Just wondering if there is any U.S. citizens who have experience from an American's perspective regarding establishing residency since its much different than if you are already part of the European Union.

I'm here with my Spanish boyfriend of two years and we are going to register for pareja de hecho, just having trouble translating exactly what that means and what rights it gives me once its done.

Thanks and looking forward to any feedback!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

rinarafaela said:


> ello everyone! I'm just wondering if there are any Americans in this forum? Not that I have anything against you brits, my best friend back in Calfornia is an expat from Manchester and I've met some lovely expats who own an English pub here in Andalucia. Just wondering if there is any U.S. citizens who have experience from an American's perspective regarding establishing residency since its much different than if you are already part of the European Union.
> 
> I'm here with my Spanish boyfriend of two years and we are going to register for pareja de hecho, just having trouble translating exactly what that means and what rights it gives me once its done.
> 
> Thanks and looking forward to any feedback!


Hi and welcome to the forum. There are one or two Americans who come on here, but not that often, but when they do, I'm sure they'll know the answers!!! Meanwhile, have a look around, you may find some of the answers?????? and anything else you want to know, just ask 

Jo xx


----------



## rinarafaela (Mar 29, 2009)

jojo said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum. There are one or two Americans who come on here, but not that often, but when they do, I'm sure they'll know the answers!!! Meanwhile, have a look around, you may find some of the answers?????? and anything else you want to know, just ask
> 
> Jo xx


Thanks for your response, I've located a group of English speaking women in Sevilla, guess I'll start there, wish me luck!


----------



## sailinalone (Jan 9, 2009)

Hello there,
Although I am not yet in Spain, I am an American, not sure how much help I could be, again since I am not yet in Spain. In negotiation now on property purchase in La Manga, my wife being EU resident, hopefully makes things a bit easier. If there is anything we help or answer feel free to ask away, I'll try my best.
If there is anyone close La Manga, I would appreciate any 'local' information.
Thanks


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

rinarafaela said:


> Thanks for your response, I've located a group of English speaking women in Sevilla, guess I'll start there, wish me luck!


When I was down in Seville I noticed a lot of Americans, and they didnt look as if they were tourists. Dont know if theres an Amercan company based down there, or if its the University


----------

